# Are Wolves And Bobcats Discussing Morrison Swap?



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

> With trade rumors swirling as the 2008 NBA Draft approaches, the Timberwolves might be entertaining the idea of sending the third overall pick to the Bobcats for shooter Adam Morrison and the ninth selection, according to a report in The Pioneer Press.
> 
> Minnesota decided not to comment on the deal early Monday morning.


Via The Pioneer Press

NO!!!!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah ive seen this too... ridiculous thought if they are even talking about it


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

After looking a bit further into it, it looks like this is only being discussed if Lopez drops, so Mayo turns into Lopez/Ammo... still a long way to trade down for a guy like morrison IMO.

and i really hope mchale doesnt make the move if he wants love @ 9


----------



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

if minnesota likes foye and mccants enough, there's no reason not to drop down and pick up a guy that can help jefferson (lopez or hibbert). maybe we should take this as a sign that the wolves want to run. that's the only way that i can see morrison succeeding.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Definately wouldnt be Hibbert.. hes projected anywhere from 15-30 now


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I like Morrison, and do think he got a bad rap from a lot of people around here (not in the Wolves forum, so much as BBF in general)--funny, considering he didn't actually play and have a chance to show any improvement. He was about what I'd have expected him to be as a rookie, and I do think he'll be better still as he keeps at it. That said, though, I am not a big fan of that trade. Morrison isn't the kind of outside shooter we need on our team, but is more of a scorer who can get hot--often from inside the arc. And what's more, we drafted Corey Brewer at the SF slot last year, still have McCants and purportedly want to re-sign Gomes. Morrison would just cloud things up without really filling any needs. If we were to trade down, I'd rather we get some defensive-minded, energetic center out of it (and then take a PG with that lower pick).


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

luther said:


> I like Morrison, and do think he got a bad rap from a lot of people around here (not in the Wolves forum, so much as BBF in general)--funny, considering he didn't actually play and have a chance to show any improvement. He was about what I'd have expected him to be as a rookie, and I do think he'll be better still as he keeps at it. That said, though, I am not a big fan of that trade. Morrison isn't the kind of outside shooter we need on our team, but is more of a scorer who can get hot--often from inside the arc. And what's more, we drafted Corey Brewer at the SF slot last year, still have McCants and purportedly want to re-sign Gomes. Morrison would just cloud things up without really filling any needs. If we were to trade down, I'd rather we get some defensive-minded, energetic center out of it (and then take a PG with that lower pick).



Johakim Noah as the energetic Center and then hopefully Mario Chalmers will still be in the draft when we get to our second round pick?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i think we pray the Heat/Clippers take Mayo at 2, then trade Beasley to the Bucks for the #8 and Bogut something that has actually been discussed

it was mentioned in the other thread and shot down but the deal was only offered if Beasley slips.

Bogut and Alexander/Randolph/Gordon etc would be amazing


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The Solution said:


> Johakim Noah as the energetic Center and then hopefully Mario Chalmers will still be in the draft when we get to our second round pick?


Chalmers slipping into the second round? I think that's a pretty slim-to-none chance. He's actually being discussed as a lottery pick these days. But yeah, that's the spirit.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well yeah, the second rounders could actually turn out to be solid players, certain guys will definately slip and hopefully management recognizes who they are


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

If we're thinking PG with our current second-rounders (31, 34), I'd be interested in Goran Dragic or Kyle Weaver (unless someone projected higher slips, that is).


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

God no, I hope not. Not that I don't like him, but I'm very unsure on the status of his health and since he has been drafted, he was nothing but being very overrated. But will that change soon? I don't know.


----------



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> i think we pray the Heat/Clippers take Mayo at 2, then trade Beasley to the Bucks for the #8 and Bogut something that has actually been discussed
> 
> it was mentioned in the other thread and shot down but the deal was only offered if Beasley slips.
> 
> Bogut and Alexander/Randolph/Gordon etc would be amazing


this might be a little fanciful, but i like the way you're thinking. brewer and alexander on the same team as mccants and foye is simply redonkulous. new hawks!

beasley and jefferson on the same team would be pretty sick too, though.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I would really love for that Milwaukee deal to happen. Eric Gordon and Bogut for Beasley is pretty damn good.


----------

